# Albino Rattlesnake



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

Found this pic on the net of a albino rattlesnake


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 14, 2007)

ummm, where is the pic???


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 14, 2007)

thats a beautiful snake  nice find i like albinos.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 14, 2007)

oh i can seeit now...sorry my comp must be playin up...it looks cool, thanx for showin us...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 14, 2007)

thats a nice snake its really light(in colour), but arent albino's supposed to have red eyes?


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 14, 2007)

oh my that is adorable mate ... gotta love rattlers


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 14, 2007)

the first one has red eyes...


----------



## liasis (Apr 14, 2007)

thats awsome


----------



## slither (Apr 14, 2007)

thats like the coolest snake i have ever seen


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 14, 2007)

whats with peoples obsessions with albinos?!


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 14, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> whats with peoples obsessions with albinos?!




I agree. I prefer to see something that has nice colouration and patterns.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 14, 2007)

Saw one in the flesh at ARP, was a good site. Nice animals.

Kane


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 15, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> whats with peoples obsessions with albinos?!



albinos are something a bit different matt.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Apr 15, 2007)

*Arp*

Here is the one from ARP - he was an angry little fella:shock:


----------



## chic parma (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with craig, I would prefer to own something that has more colour,
i find snakes snakes that have a lot more colour look a lot better.
sorry just my opinion.


----------



## JayM (Apr 15, 2007)

I want one!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 15, 2007)

melgalea said:


> albinos are something a bit different matt.



yeah i know, i just dont see the appeal in them.... i dont think they have a WOW factor..... but thtas just my opinion...


i know your "something a bit different" to mel so thats ok.....   i understand!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.bluechameleon.org/Snowflake%20collage%20with%20link%20to%20text%20history.htm
yeh, this is the best looking white rattler (not albino) ive seen, great site aswell..
Say hello to Snowflake


----------



## Adam (Apr 15, 2007)

They look so awesome.


----------



## eladidare (Apr 15, 2007)

albinos are kool and everything, but i prefer the normies! but if anyone has a picture of an albino mulga id love to see it


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 15, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> yeah i know, i just dont see the appeal in them.... i dont think they have a WOW factor..... but thtas just my opinion...
> 
> 
> i know your "something a bit different" to mel so thats ok.....   i understand!



LOL i am different matty, glad you noticed.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 15, 2007)

melgalea said:


> LOL i am different matty, glad you noticed.


----------

